# Picture Frame - WIP



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

My wife ordered another 3 picture frames (I made 2 a few days ago) and I decided to take a few pics so you can see my "Amatorski" working methods.

On this post (and the next one to come), you can see a few of my jigs "in action" and I hope that you'll find some ideas for your work.

One frame if made of Lauan and the other two, of Oak because...that's what I found in the garage attic...

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Niki,

It is nice to see your fantastic jigs being used for an actual project... I'm sure you've posted others that I have not seen before, its just most of the time I see your posts where it is just the jig being highlighted.
Nice work, the precision you get from your jigs is outstanding


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Niki,
It's good to see that you are well and making sawdust.

I really like the straight line rip jig. It seems much safer than so many of the commercially available jigs.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much



Wood4Fun said:


> the precision you get from your jigs is outstanding


You see...my hand skills are very close to ZERO so I have to employ the machines (and jigs) to make a precise work for me :icon_redface:



rrich said:


> I really like the straight line rip jig. It seems much safer than so many of the commercially available jigs.


This jig is actually my Saw Board (CS guide) just modified a little bit to serve as "double function" - for the circular saw/router and as a taper/straight edge sled for the table saw.

One day I'll post the "how-to" story

Regards
niki


----------

